# Canon EOS 450D (Kiss X2) Vs EOS 1000D (rebel XS)



## crasho (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm still studying photography and considering to buy my first DSLR.

Because most of my friend using canon so I narrow it down to these two camera: EOS 450D (Kiss X2) Vs EOS 1000D (rebel XS)

From what I read both camera seem similar with some minor difference:
1. 9 point AF in 450D while 7 point AF in 1000d
2. Spot metering in 450D 
3. 3" LCD Vs 2.5" LCD
4. 450d can use wireless remote
5. 12 mp Vs 10 mp

Price difference for both camera with kit in my country about USD$200

is the 450 D really worth the extra $200?

I was thinking I can use the extra $200 to get some accessories or lens if the difference is not that great.

And maybe use this camera as my learner camera and plan for update to 40D/50D later


----------



## flyin-lowe (Jan 21, 2009)

I ended up going with the XS because I read a few reviews and they stated that a person with little to no photography experience will not need the extra features and will not miss them since they've never had them.  
I am just using mine for some family shots and landscape stuff around my house, so it would also depend on what you plan on doing with the new hobby.


----------



## Samanax (Jan 21, 2009)

crasho said:


> is the 450 D really worth the extra $200?


Some would say it is and some would say it isn't. As far as image quality you probably couldn't tell the difference between the two.





crasho said:


> I was thinking I can use the extra $200 to get some accessories or lens if the difference is not that great.


That's a good idea. Spend part of the $200 on the battery/vertical grip.





crasho said:


> And maybe use this camera as my learner camera and plan for update to 40D/50D later


That's another good idea. Just be sure to get good lenses as they make more of a difference than the body does.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 21, 2009)

crasho said:


> From what I read both camera seem similar with some minor difference:
> 1. 9 point AF in 450D while 7 point AF in 1000d
> 2. Spot metering in 450D
> 3. 3" LCD Vs 2.5" LCD
> ...



1.  This wouldn't matter to me as the first thing I'd do is shut off all but the center AF point.
2.  There are plenty of ways to get around not having a spot meter if you actually need one.
3.  Bigger is nicer, but not a lot of difference here.
4.  IMO this is the biggest difference.  
5.  You'll never notice the difference.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 21, 2009)

crasho said:


> And maybe use this camera as my learner camera and plan for update to 40D/50D later


 
This is close to your best bet. If you're "studying" photography, I'm assuming you're taking courses. You can find barely used 40D's for about $600-$700 now. It's much better than the 450D and 1000D and why waste the money on a camera to only sell it later for an upgrade in performance (not image quality) and features?

The 40D is so cheap because of the short cycle between it and the 50D. Canon released the 50D and the value of the 40D dropped significantly.

Depreciation hits bodies hard. I just gave a friend of mine a 300D, Canon's original digital rebel. I could probably not get more than $250 and it was about $1000 new. Buy used.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 21, 2009)

I had similar issues when I started by classes last year.  I was debating between the same cameras and was also considering the 40D.  

I ended up getting the XSi (450D) mainly for price reasons.  While it is true that you are a beginner now and don&#8217;t know much about cameras, after a few months, you will get to know a lot more.

When I started my classes in Sept 08, I was using all the AF points, using LiveView, shooting in jpg and many other things that I no longer do now that I have learned better.  And all that in a few months.

Not that I have outgrown my camera, I&#8217;m still greatly enjoying it.  If I could go back, I would of put down the extra few hundred to get the 40D.  I think the two cameras were about $400 difference when I bought my XSi (450D).

If budget is a big concern, get the cheaper one and add in some accessories.  Head to a good camera store and try out the cameras in store, see which you like better.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 21, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> When I started my classes in Sept 08, I was using all the AF points, using LiveView, shooting in jpg and many other things that I no longer do now that I have learned better. And all that in a few months.
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## crasho (Jan 22, 2009)

well budget is my concern considering that I will need to spend extra for the accessories anyway.

I'm mainly like to take landscape and model picture so I'm seriously considering XS.
I think I gonna to camera shop today and check the body and take some test shoot with the camera today


----------



## tuck (Mar 5, 2009)

What did you go with finally?


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 5, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > When I started my classes in Sept 08, I was using all the AF points, using LiveView, shooting in jpg and many other things that I no longer do now that I have learned better. And all that in a few months.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Murmeli (Mar 5, 2009)

While both cameras are just plastic bodies i was surprised to see how more "grown up" my 450D feels compared to 1000D. I was even more surprised to see how little there are in weight difference between these two cameras since to me the 450D really feels more solid. I'm happy with my camera but i can't say if it has enough qualities to cover the price difference... Depends totally on your needs. Image quality -wise both fare well and you wouldn't get much improvement to that with 40D either, compared to those two (though 40D's other qualities i'd like a lot). 

Good luck with your choice and whatever you pick, you can't end up with anything horrible .

... by the way, for me just one af point definitely wouldn't be enough. But 7 vs 9 doesn't sound like much of a difference.


----------



## crasho (Mar 22, 2009)

tuck said:


> What did you go with finally?



I got EOS 1000D and very pleased with my pick



Mr. Murmeli said:


> While both cameras are just plastic bodies i was surprised to see how more "grown up" my 450D feels compared to 1000D. I was even more surprised to see how little there are in weight difference between these two cameras since to me the 450D really feels more solid. I'm happy with my camera but i can't say if it has enough qualities to cover the price difference... Depends totally on your needs. Image quality -wise both fare well and you wouldn't get much improvement to that with 40D either, compared to those two (though 40D's other qualities i'd like a lot).



Well one of my close buddy got the 450D and the feel is quite good.
I envy the bigger LCD screen because it help to view the picture better.

But I took better picture with my 1000D 

Well Its mainly because of the mand behind the gun as we both starting this new hobby but I read and practice more than him.

Both camera is very similar, I would very recommend 1000D for budget concern new photographer.


----------

